# Das Wort und der Name "Mojo" - Annäherung an einen Ausdruck -



## Scheibenbremse (11. April 2008)

*Das Wort und der Name "Mojo" - Annäherung an einen Ausdruck -*

Die folgenden Informationen habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit schon zusammengesucht.. nachdem ich bei der Eurobike mein Traumbike entdeckt habe.

© copyright Mojo Mendiola, März 2003

Wir alle haben das Wort "Mojo" wahrscheinlich zum ersten Mal in Muddy Waters' berühmtem Song "Got My Mojo Working" gehört. Aber seine Bedeutung ist nirgendwo genau beschrieben. Mangels schriftlicher Belege kann auch ich keine endgültige Klarheit schaffen, aber ein bisschen mehr Licht kann ich schon in die Sache bringen.

Wie mir ein Freund namens Domel aus Ghana zu berichten wusste, kommt "Mojo" in mehreren westafrikanischen Sprachen vor, z.B. in Fulbe, und trägt die Bedeutungen "Regen", "Fruchtbarkeit", "Musik" und "Tanz". Dass Regen in Afrika kein schlechtes Wetter ist, sondern die Voraussetzung für fruchtbare Böden, und dass gute Ernten Anlass zu Musik und Tanz bieten, leuchtet spontan ein.

Ein Bekannter aus Eritrea mit Namen Tesfai wiederum erwähnte, dass es in Äthiopien ein kleines Städtchen mit dem Namen "Mojo" gebe, auch wenn ich dies bislang in keinem Atlas finden konnte.

Mit den Sklaven kam das Wort dann nach Amerika und überlebte im Voodoo-Kult, also mit Schwerpunkt New Orleans und Umgebung, wo schließlich auch die Wiege des Blues stand. Die Übertragung der Bedeutung von der Natur auf den Menschen selbst ist dabei ein ganz normaler Vorgang, den man an der Entwicklungsgeschichte vieler Wörter beobachten kann.

*Man darf sich also vorstellen, dass nunmehr Dinge wie Lebenskraft, Lebensfreude und damit auch Sexualität und Fruchtbarkeit der Menschen, aber auch Magie und Hexerei die Bedeutung des Wortes "Mojo" ausgemacht haben, wie das Oxford English Dictionary und das Merriam-Webster Collegiate Dictionary bestätigen.*

Vorrübergehend war es im schwarzen Slang auch als Wort für Drogen gebräuchlich, und ausgerechnet diese Lesart ist auch als einzige in diversen Slang-Lexika dokumentiert. Mir ist es aber nie in dieser speziellen Bedeutung begegnet, auch nicht in älterer schwarz-amerikanischer Literatur.

Und dann kommt es halt bei Muddy Waters vor. Und weil der bekanntlich mit seiner Potenz gern protzte, z. B. in "Mannish Boy", hat man es bei ihm stets als sexuelle Anspielung verstanden. *Aber wenn man sich den ganzen Text von "Got My Mojo Working" anschaut, kann man es ebenso gut als männliche Attraktivität, Charme ect. interpretieren.* Und der Begriff kommt schließlich auch in anderen Songs vor, z.B. in "Mojo Hannah" von Williams und Paul. Diesen Titel kenne ich von den Neville Brothers, und da verweist "Mojo" wieder auf Magie und Voodoo.

...

Im Internet findet man noch eine ganze Menge von Einträgen unter "Mojo". Es gibt Platten-Labels, die das Wort im Namen führen und ein britisches Magazin, das sich so nennt. Und in Hamburg gab es jahrelang den "Mojo Club", einen Tanzclub, in dem sogenannter Dance Floor Jazz aufgelegt wurde. Aber bei weitem nicht alle Einträge haben etwas mit Musik zu tun. Das Wort klingt so schön griffig und ist in vielen Sprachen leicht aussprechbar, so dass es sich offenbar auch noch für andere Zwecke eignet.

Im Spanischen kann es übrigens leicht zu Missverständnissen kommen. Die Spanier haben ein eigenes Wort "mojo", "mocho" ausgesprochen mit einem "ch" wie in "auch". Das Wort bedeutet "Sauce", und besonders delikat ist die "mojo canario" mit viel Knoblauch.


----------



## captain_ibis (14. April 2008)

hallo scheibenbremse,

eine sehr schöne sammlung! 
ich habe den begriff bisher immer mit den von dir erwähnten voodoo-kult in verdindung gebracht. die etymologische herkunft aus afrika klingt absolut nachvollziehbar. nach meinem verständiniss bedeutet 'mojo' wohl so etwas ähnliches wie der zustand zwischen 'freude und rausch'. musik, sexualität, drogen, religion, etc. erlebt man unter umständen besonders intensiv. ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das wort mojo diese zustände beschreiben soll und sich daher auch so vielfältig interpretieren lässt...

viele grüsse,
hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

